# Loss of Joy



## INsearch (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok just to give a "before" example, I have fallen away a few times this week soly on my empty, drained, unjoyful feelings. I feel happy when I read the Word (but it can vanish quick after I stop) I use to be very light hearted but I don't crack jokes no more, I don't really like laughing at jokes anymore either, In my humble opinion its a very distressing thing for me. I'm still going to ask for advice guys, but I think I figured out the problem! I am having trouble feeling joy in the Lord and his Word because I am dwelling so much on how much my attitude is going to have to change!1 (in regards to what I used to find fun, and pleasurable to the flesh) thus I feel a loss of joy. Any advice (reading the bible is a no brainer btw) on how to, finally cut this?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't want to deny you found pleasure in your past activities. I think all of us can understand that. However, although they gave you pleasure (and I assume these are activities that are forbidden), one thing to remember is that they grieved the Lord and it was for these sins that Jesus Christ gave His life and shed His blood. Remember that.

Also, we often get ourselves into these state of being because our focus is almost exclusively on ourselves. Focus on serving others in the name of the Lord. Focus on Jesus Christ. I pray that my meager words will be of some benefit to you.


----------



## INsearch (Jan 25, 2010)

yes they are activities that are forbidden. But yes I need to focus more on the Lord. I have asked and prayed that the Lord steal away my joy in flesh things.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2010)

The verse you chose for your signature says a lot. It is a struggle that never fully ends, especially against the sins that cling so closely. Pray constantly for strength and look to Jesus the author and finisher of your faith, it is His work pray that he would work in you as he promised. Ask, seek, knock. (Luke 11:9-10) 

Hebrews 12
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, *let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, *2 _looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith_, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.
3 Consider him who endured from sinners such hostility against himself, so that you may not grow weary or fainthearted.


----------



## itsreed (Jan 26, 2010)

Reflect on Paul's considerations in 2Co 10:9-10, and James' in James 1:2-5, and related passages.

Sounds like you'r going through an ordinary adjustment of having your desires realigned. Uncomfortable at least. Yet the promises attached to this application of sanctification are enormous. Don't just do battle against ridding the old from your life. Do battle to secure the new in your affections (Rom 12:1-2).

This advice may not be focused like a laser, but from what I think I hear you asking, I do expect the Spirit will at least guide you from such starting points.

Be encouraged, you've many brothers and sisters who suffered and passed the same "tests" in the school of Christ already. Your hunger for Him will never be satiated, but you will be satisfied.


----------



## bouletheou (Jan 26, 2010)

Joshua,

May I ask a question? What is your definition of joy?

Blessings,
Brian


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 26, 2010)

I have experienced great fluctuations in joy (or lack thereof) throughout my Christian life. I wish I could tell you how precisely to be joyful always, or even how to anticipate the fluctuations in advance, but I cannot. In hindsight, joy in one thing must often be reduced or even vanish before joy in another, deeper blessing takes its place.

Before conversion, I had about a year of not much joy in anything; I wasn't really sad, just never especially happy. After conversion, for about three years I felt what could perhaps be described as a constant joy, though it was usually in the background. I was sad and anxious and even despairing after that ended, but perhaps I had become too focused on being happy because I was saved and looking to my own feelings rather than finding my joy in Christ alone and looking to Him.


----------

